# [SOLVED] screen goes blank when starting game



## Madsskj (Feb 12, 2012)

I've had my computer for about 8 months and there havn't been any problems until now. When i start a game like league of legends, resident evil 5 or unreal tournament the game will start but after like 5 seconds the screen goes blank and the computer freezes up and i have to reboot. my suspicions are that it is the grafic card that screws up but i don't know for sure.
i've tried moving the grafic card to another slot and removing dust. i've made sure that all the cables are properly connected. I've restored my computer to earlier settings to make sure it wasn't virus/software malfunction. i've tried running the games full screen and windowed. nothing have seemed to help. 

Don't have any other grafic cards to test, but hope you might have some other advice. 

Specs:
Gigabyte P67A-UD4 
Intel® Core™ i7-2600K 4x3.40GHz
Nvidia GeForce GTX570 1280MB
Kingston HyperX 8GB DDR3-1600 DualChannel RAM
Seagate 1000GB SATA3 6Gb/s Fluid Silent 7200rpm
750W Energon EPS-750 130mm

Edit* Think it is worth mentioning that first time the problem occured i had been playing for like 30 min. next time after 15 min. and now i can only just enter a game


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: screen goes blank when starting game*

put a quality 80+ psu in it and throw the other one out


----------



## Madsskj (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: screen goes blank when starting game*



dai said:


> put a quality 80+ psu in it and throw the other one out


So you would suggest the problem is related to the psu (as told it has never been a problem before) or just giving a general advice to improve my rack?

Either way i will look into it


----------



## Mad_Mike80 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: screen goes blank when starting game*

I had a similar situation with some games and discovered that the problem were the drivers...had to do a 'downgrade', have you tried changing to older drivers?

And also try to pay attention to the GPU core temperature, it may be possible that the GPU is overheating and shuts down, check the graphics card cooler, it may be dirty and won't work properlly.

If it's not a configuration problem, you'll need to check your hardware....do you have a diagnosis application? you may try that....


----------



## Madsskj (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: screen goes blank when starting game*

Thx for the advices so far. appreciate it 

Gonna try downgrading as the first thing tomorrow.

I have been monitoring the temperature and they are all perfectly fine. they don't even have time to rise before the computer chrashes. 

and lastly i have tried memtest86 (since i have seen that mentioned on the forum a couple of times) without any errors popping up. don't have any other diagnostic application.. but gonna look some up.

futher more i have tried completely reinstalling the graphic driver without succes, and tried some other games.. Quake 3 were the only one that worked so far.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: screen goes blank when starting game*

Your 750W Energon/Andertek is a low quality PSU. Looking at its specs, it uses 'passive PFC' which is only ever found on cheap, very low quality units, making it unsuitable for a gaming system running a high-end graphics card. 

If the crashes are becoming more frequent or are occurring earlier in each gaming session, then it's most likely a hardware problem, not software. Probably the PSU and/or graphics card.

What are the temperatures and voltages in BIOS and while running a fullscreen game?

Test the graphics card using FurMark. If it crashes within a few minutes, test again in another computer with a good quality PSU. If it crashes there as well, then the card has been damaged by heat or lack of power.


----------



## Madsskj (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: screen goes blank when starting game*

been testing the graphic card in another computer and it is a problem with the hardware. Gonna return the graphic card and get a new one, and gonna find a new PSU  Thanks very much for all the help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: screen goes blank when starting game*

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Mad_Mike80 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: screen goes blank when starting game*

I'm glad you've found the problem! it's just a shame that a 8 month old computer allready has problems....

Perhaps, when you return the card, it's better not to mention that you've opened the computer by yourself, some vendors may consider it a breach of warranty...it may not be the case (different vendors, different policies) but it's better to be cautious!

Cya


----------



## Madsskj (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: screen goes blank when starting game*

They are pretty cool people the place i bought the computer so it were no problem getting the card replaced  

And i have bought the PSU that dai suggested and it all works like a charm  Hopefully the computer will last for the next three years with another graphic card thrown in there at some point


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: screen goes blank when starting game*

glad you have it sorted ok


----------

